
MondriPong - caiobegotti
http://www.kmhcreative.com/labs/demos/MondriPong/index.html
======
ukoki
Nice!

Here's my attempt at a _De Stijl_ themed classic game:

[https://peterellisjones.com/posts/theo-van-doesburg-
counter-...](https://peterellisjones.com/posts/theo-van-doesburg-counter-
composition-6-snake/)

------
sfsylvester
Interesting concept. Two suggestions:

1) Let the arrow keys be used to move the in-game paddle.

2) The "squares" where the ball has gone through, should change colours so
after a while the players are able to create their own versions Mondrian
compositions.

Great work.

------
tempodox
Ponging with the mouse is awkward. There should be keyboard controls.

~~~
AuzzieStig
You can use Z & A, shows this in the options menu

------
pmontra
1) Use keys, not click on buttons.

2) The collision detection algorithm sometimes fails at detecting that the
ball is on the pad.

